# (poll) Which console has the most retarded name?



## Taleweaver (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah, I'm bored. But at the same time, I'm amazed nobody else threw up this poll already. Basically: which is the most retarded console name of the upcoming generation?


And as much as I hate to admit it: there are actually multiple strong candidates for this category.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh I'm pretty torn between Ouya, Xboned, & Wii U. At least Wii U sorta makes sense since it is a modified Wii, but it just sounds dumb. Kinda like NES & SNES. Xbox One's name wouldn't be so stupid if it was actually the first Xbox.

Nvm, it's Ouya


----------



## Slamicite (Jul 21, 2013)

There have been many really awful names recently, but the Xbox One still wins by a large margin. The name confuses not only probable purchasers, but also makes a mess when you're trying to refer to the first Xbox. It doesn't sound good, either. "One" is an incredibly cheesy attempt to follow the minimalist trend that's been around lately. And "Xbox" was already cheesy in the first place.
The 'Wii U' name does a superb job of making people NOT buy the product, but it still hurts itself less than the One, making it almost OK by the low standards of names in recent consoles.
Ouya is stupid. It's on the same level as "Zeebo". But the competition makes it look decent.
PS4 is unoriginal and much like having no name, but compared to what else is out there, it's awesome.

More people should name their consoles like "Wonderswan" or "Dreamcast".


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 21, 2013)

Wii U. Dumbest name Nintendo ever came up with.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 21, 2013)

I'd say the Xbox One since that it's not the first console of Microsoft, and they're pretty much cancelling out their previous consoles. What's next -  Xbox Two in another 8 years? LOL


----------



## Issac (Jul 21, 2013)

First I thought Wii U was stupid, because it confuses people thinking it's an add-on to the Wii etc. I don't like the Ouya name, but I don't consider it a real console either. 

But now, I think Xbox ONE is the worst name. Because it isn't the first console, so "one" is.... bad. If it was called just "one" and not "xbox one" it would have been better. Then the all-in-ONE thing would work better. Microsoft ONE.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 21, 2013)

You're gonna have to think back before the turn of the millenium to find stupid names.
Maybe Wikipedia would help too.

I vote for the Japan-only FM Towns Marty, released in 1991.


----------



## xist (Jul 21, 2013)

The SAM Coupé is my pick as the most stupid sounding console.  Imagine that in a conversation...


----------



## K3N1 (Jul 21, 2013)

WiiMini


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 21, 2013)

The Super Nintendo didn't have a cape, and therefore was not super. See Superman and the fact that he has a cape for details.

But seriously, none of the consoles these days have a decent name. Nintendo have named their consoles after bodily functions, Xbox I can only assume has an 'x' in it in a failed attempt to sound 'cool', Playstation is just numbered iterations these days. Whatever happened to naming your consoles after fierce creatures and the like? OK, the Jaguar may have sucked ass, but it had a decent name at least.


----------



## K3N1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> The Super Nintendo didn't have a cape, and therefore was not super. See Superman and the fact that he has a cape for details.
> 
> But seriously, none of the consoles these days have a decent name. Nintendo have named their consoles after bodily functions, Xbox I can only assume has an 'x' in it in a failed attempt to sound 'cool', Playstation is just numbered iterations these days. Whatever happened to naming your consoles after fierce creatures and the like? OK, the Jaguar may have sucked ass, but it had a decent name at least.


 
Yeah but Mario did


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 21, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> Yeah but Mario did


 

Hence why it's SUPER Mario Brothers. 

I'm gonna go model a cape onto my SNES.


----------



## K3N1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> Hence why it's SUPER Mario Brothers.
> 
> I'm gonna go model a cape onto my SNES.


 
Well DC Comics probably would of sued Nintendo


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jul 21, 2013)

Sony keeps it clean and simple.  It is between Wii U and Xbox One.  Wii U sounds like an ambulance(wiiuwiiuwiiuwwiu) and i think it is the most stupid name ever.  Xbox One is also stupid, but atleast they are honest and it makes kinda sense(they took 359 steps backwards afterall).


----------



## K3N1 (Jul 21, 2013)

TheCasketMan said:


> Sony keeps it clean and simple. It is between Wii U and Xbox One. Wii U sounds like an ambulance(wiiuwiiuwiiuwwiu) and i think it is the most stupid name ever. Xbox One is also stupid, but atleast they are honest and it makes kinda sense(they took 359 steps backwards afterall).


 
That reminds me of....


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jul 21, 2013)

I forgot to mention Ouya.  Well what did you expect, it is an android device.  They are the masters of creating random and cheesy names.  Gamestick, HTC One, MyTouch 4G, Droid Incredible, Samsung Galaxy SII Epic 4G Touch, etc.  Even Sony wants to join in with PS Vita.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 21, 2013)

Definitely the Wii U. The XBox One is a stupid name at first but you quickly get used to calling it that and it just kind of sounds right. Wii U is going to sound weird for the console's entire life span, just like the Wii. It got easier later on when everyone knew what it was, but it still sounded weird.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 21, 2013)

I love Nintendo Gameboys, but I have to say the Gameboy Pocket. I could never fit the damn thing in my pocket because it was too big XD


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 21, 2013)

Wii U is quite retarded.
Xbone got my vote because its just extremely stupid and can be shorted to that fun little word.
PS4 is meh. Sony probably has the best naming system. No point with fancy names if you're going to fuck it up like the other two morons.
Ouya is fine. I dunno why anyone would actually dislike it. Nothin' really wrong with it.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 21, 2013)

Gameboy. It is most definitely not a boy.



Blaze163 said:


> [...]Nintendo have named their consoles after bodily functions[...]


 
I hate it when I Nintendo 64 and I end up Super Nintendo Entertainment Systeming all over the place.  Don't even get my started on when I roll over at night just to GameCube.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 21, 2013)

For the record: my own decision is with the wiiu. The fact that I own the thing and STILL DON'T KNOW whether it's actually supposed to be "wiiu" or "wii u" by itself is an issue on itself, but that it's confusing to everyone else and still has that juvenile issue that the wii had is kind of unforgiving.
So yeah...microsoft is terrible at names as well, but as Jdbye mentioned: that'll get used to (see also: xbox360).

And I kind of predicted nobody would vote for PS4. But of course, it could not exactly be missing on a poll about consoles.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 21, 2013)

What about the Xbox Fail? "Ladies and gentlemen, we now present the Xbox Fail! This machine can play Blu-ray discs in widescreen format with 1080p resolution!" (okay...)



ComeTurismO said:


> I'd say the Xbox One since that it's not the first console of Microsoft, and they're pretty much cancelling out their previous consoles. What's next - Xbox Two in another 8 years? LOL


 

Xbox Two? That's so stupid.


----------



## Celice (Jul 21, 2013)

To be honest, all the names are shit. At least Nintendo 64 had the merit of playing on a technology jump--after that, it's just random words to describe the function of a system.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 21, 2013)

XBone is a crappy name indeed, if you read it to yourself you can spell out XBoner.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 21, 2013)

Celice said:


> To be honest, all the names are shit. At least Nintendo 64 had the merit of playing on a technology jump--after that, it's just random words to describe the function of a system.


 
The Gamecube was shaped like a cube, so that one makes sense.  Xbox was short for Direct-X Box, being a box that used Direct-X.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 21, 2013)

the Wiiner University, the greatest Wii Add-on since the balance board.  Isn't it about time for Nintendo to announce a new console yet?


----------



## Celice (Jul 21, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> The Gamecube was shaped like a cube, so that one makes sense. Xbox was short for Direct-X Box, being a box that used Direct-X.


And what do shapes have to do with how one plays their games? It's trying to sell an aesthetic quality that is irrelevant to its games.

At least PlayStation stayed a bit truer to the idea of denoting a videogame console, rather than a piece of plastic.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 21, 2013)

Wii U and Xbox One are both bad but I think Wii U is worst. Like Wii-U, what's the point of the name? At least Microsoft thought of something like "ALL IN *ONE *GAMING SYSTEM!".
Ouya and PS4 are fine.


----------



## Langin (Jul 21, 2013)

We You

I voted for Tarzan today.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 21, 2013)

Celice said:


> And what do shapes have to do with how one plays their games? It's trying to sell an aesthetic quality that is irrelevant to its games.
> 
> At least PlayStation stayed a bit truer to the idea of denoting a videogame console, rather than a piece of plastic.


 
huh?  You said after the N64 it was "random words to describe the function" and now you're complaining that my example in countering your assertion didn't describe the function?  And how is the PlayStation any truer to the idea of a video game console than the Gamecube?  The Playstation is a station at which you play.  The Gamecube is a cube upon which you can play games.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 21, 2013)

Inb4 Gahars says, "Ouya? Oh no!"

Anyway, I'm not quite sure... The Wii U is a silly name, for sure, but I don't think it's absolutely terrible. Xbox One sounds a tad confusing, but aside from that, at least the name has some meaning behind it ("It's an all-in-one entertainment system!"). PlayStation makes enough sense. It's a station for playing games, and each one is named numerically.

Off the top of my head, I think I'm going to go with either the Ouya, the Virtual Boy (why put "boy" in the title when it's not even a handheld?), or the Neo Geo Pocket Color (seriously, what straight grade school boy wanted to get caught playing a system with a name like that?).


----------



## snikerz (Jul 21, 2013)

http://www.r-word.org


----------



## Celice (Jul 21, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> huh? You said after the N64 it was "random words to describe the function" and now you're complaining that my example in countering your assertion didn't describe the function? And how is the PlayStation any truer to the idea of a video game console than the Gamecube? The Playstation is a station at which you play. The Gamecube is a cube upon which you can play games.


A station provides service; a cube provides what? 

I'd go further, but seeing as you've turned aggressive at so empty a conversation, I think it best to leave you be.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 21, 2013)

Celice said:


> A station provides service; a cube provides what?
> 
> I'd go further, but seeing as you've turned aggressive at so empty a conversation, I think it best to leave you be.


 
If that is what passes for aggression, I don't know how you've survived so long on the internet.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 22, 2013)

"What's the deal with the Gameboy? It's not a game, and it's not a boy!" - Jerry Seinfeld, in my dreams every night

I really do think that the Wii U was an awful, awful choice on Nintendo's part. It doesn't communicate, well, anything about the system at all (the Xbox One, for as dumb as it is, at least hints at the "All-in-one" nature of the device). It doesn't even seem to be all that distinct from the Wii - and considering how many peripherals the Wii had, distinguishing the follow up console from the original is pretty important.

Say what you will about the originality of numbering systems, but they're used for a reason - they are an easy, efficient, and effective method of branding your devices for the sake of consumers.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 22, 2013)

It's Wii U, and the names are shit.It's a horrible name Nintendo!ONE, enough said.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 22, 2013)

Honestly, all of their names suck.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 22, 2013)

I feel that the Wii U has the worst name simply because of how misleading it is. I still know a few people who still seem to think that the Wii U is just an overpriced controller accessory for the Wii, so it is evident that consumer confusion is still a problem, which is one of the many causes for its poor sales.


----------



## tbgtbg (Jul 22, 2013)

I always thought Dreamcast was a stupid name, but way better than Wii, Wii U, or Ouya (whatever that is).

Xbox One, only dumb because it's the third Xbox and creates confusion with the original Xbox, which has been called stuff like XB1 to differentiate it from the 360. On it's own, not a particularly dumb name.


----------

